# fishing the san marcos river, what's the best catfish bait i could use



## NINO (May 30, 2010)

gonna take the family camping and staying at camp leisure in fentress and wanted to catch some catfish. what's the best bait out stink, live, ?


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have never fished that river. What type of catfish are you after? I assume channel cat? Cjs bait has worked well for me in other rivers. The only thing I do different is I wrap about 6-8" of thread around the bait due to the currents. Other than that I am at a loss, good luck!


----------



## NINO (May 30, 2010)

thanks flash i might have to get me some of that, i've used dynamite dip be4 and it worked pretty dam good but i was wondering what else might be out there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have had very good luck with cut bluegill on the San Marcos.


----------

